# Comparing Fisher model 500 & SnowEx Mini Pro 575



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I know that I was interested and talked in great length about Fisher SpeedCaster 2 but after doing my homework, I figured that I don't really need large tailgate spreader unit. 

Right now I am interested in Fisher model 500 (new model released for this season) and SnowEx Mini Pro 575. It is hard for me to compare because they seems to be similar and have roughly the same capacity (I believe). They both have variable speed controller. I know that Fisher models are optional, but everyone seem to have them. Both are mounted to the vehicle hitch, and both have standard two years warranty. However SnowEx have optional additional 5 years warranty that you could purchase to make it a total of 7 years warranty. My dealer sell both of these unit, however I have not got the chance to see them up close in person since I am swamped with leaves cleanup right now. 

Can someone please help point out any difference that I do not know of? Which unit have better motor? Spinner? Feeding and spreading the salt? Which would have less chance of clogging up the unit? Overall, which unit would be a better choice? Any input will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## snowjoker (Feb 6, 2003)

Stephen.... The snowex has a higher capacity 350 pounds and is also gear driven, but you probably know that though. I don't know how the motor is set up in the 500 series spreader. The snowex is like 100 pounds empty too. John will be back friday so maybe catch up with him this weekend . BTW you can't beat the warranty


----------



## Maine Plow Man (Jun 20, 2003)

One important advantage to the Model 500 is that the motor is internally mounted and protected, as opposed to the Trynex motor being mounted externally and exposed to the corrosive environment generated by a salt spreader.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

The motor on my TrynEx 1075 is enclosed in the bottom frame of the machine. As far as I know the 575 is made the same way. They are well sealed up and are not prone to corrosion in and around the motor/gearcase assembly.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I can't find the motor on my 575, so I'd say it is well sealed up & out of exposure. Not sure how anyone can answer the comparison questions if the Fisher Unit is new for this year. If its built like they build their other equipment, I'd say it will be a good unit.


----------

